# Nissan Diesel swap



## USR612 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi guys,
I've got a '95 Nissan pickup with the 3.0L V6. I've got an opportunity to buy a SD25 Diesel with a 5 speed tranny and radiator fairly cheap. Wondering how much effort it would be to swap engines & still have the 4x4 working?
Thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

In my opinion, a lot of work and not worth it. Unless the diesel comes with the entire wiring harness and ECM and fuel tank, I wouldn't even start thinking about it.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

does it come with the injection pump etc.... those things run $$


----------



## USR612 (Mar 1, 2010)

yep, Everything included


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would say have fun! post pics!


----------



## USR612 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks guys!
Still not sure what I'll do. I'm not worried about the electricals or fuel system at all, too much experience in that field. I'm more concerned with:
1)What's required to make this engine and tranny fit (mounts &c.), and adapt to the existing transfer case?
2)What type of brake booster do these truck have, and how would I deal with it?
3) Position of stuff like the engine w.r.t. the firewall, and where will the shift knob come through?


----------



## kd7skx (Jul 10, 2010)

I have been wondering about a diesel swap into my 2wd 97. Would like to see how this goes. Watching this thread eagerly.


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

DON'T DO IT! I know somene who did that same swap a few years ago. IT goes in easy enough but if you're in the states, you COMPLETELY fucked when it comes to getting parts. Everytime you need something like an alternator, you're stuck paying twice as much because you're paying international rates (the dollar's value sucks), and then you have $80 in shipping, and it still takes you a month to get the part.

I asked my friend what he would do if he could do it all over again. He said he would go find a nissan diesel engine that was sold domestically in the old 720 trucks. At least you can but the parts at your local nissan dealer. and it should still fit neatly between your frame rails. 

IF you want to get weirder, you can try to swap in a VW TDI, or go for something like a cummins 4bt. Everyone's dropping those things into trucks.


----------



## USR612 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses guys!
Not sure what I'll do now. I'm in Canada so I'm used to a low dollar value and hard to find parts. My only real concern now is mating the diesel tranny to the existing transfer case, -not sure what this involves. Here's one of the adds for the engine, if anyone else is interested.

nissan diesel - St. Catharines Engine, Engine Parts For Sale - Kijiji St. Catharines Canada.


----------



## kd7skx (Jul 10, 2010)

hans747 said:


> IF you want to get weirder, you can try to swap in a VW TDI, or go for something like a cummins 4bt. Everyone's dropping those things into trucks.


Not to hijack this thread, but I have seen Toyota pickups on youtube that have put vw 1.9 engines in there trucks. How easy would this be? The biggest thing would be the tranny, do you use the vw tranny or some how mate it to the existing Nissan tranny. Mine is 2wd so I wouldn't have to mess with a transfer case, so at least that part would be easier.


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

Okay, you've got the sd25, which is what they put in the old Datsun trucks. You're good there. I don't know if they ever sold the diesels as a 4wd. If they did, I would hunt down a tranny/transfer combo. IF not, you might want to look into the tranny/transfer combo that International put into their diesel-powered scouts during the 70s. They ran the nissan SD33 engine in both turbo and non-turbo form. They may have the same bellhousing pattern as your sd25.

Also, when you can figure out what model # transmission you have, you can start learning what xfer cases fit on it. Just make sure you buy one that has it's outputs on the same side (ie drivers side or pass side) as the front axle diff that you're using.

You may find some of the answers you're looking for (transfer cases, bellhousing patterns, etc.) in the Patrol forum on this site. Those trucks used the diesel engines.


----------



## playtimeover (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi USR612. Those not worth to swap. I think you should sell so that you will earn money.. Those things run $$ as SPEEDO said.


----------



## MaXiLeeCH (Nov 28, 2004)

Here in Australia the diesel engine is the most popular engine for the 4x4's.
In 1995 we had the TD27T 2.7litre turbo diesel. the TD25 was used up until 1993 I think it was.


----------



## surferinthedirt (Dec 10, 2010)

i know alot of guys go to advance adapters for all kinds of swaps, just a good place to start i know they've made some crazy combo's for people. jsut go to advanceadapters.com


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The SD25 was a bit of a slug in a 2WD 720. Can't imagine how bad it'll be in a 4X4 Hardbody. I still say it's not worth it, but if that's your passion, go with it and good luck!


----------



## MaXiLeeCH (Nov 28, 2004)

Here in Australia the SD25 2.5litre diesel engine was available as a factory option up to 1993 or 1994.
It was and always will be a slug.
Later models used the SD27T 2.7litre turbo diesel which improved things a bit but the petrol engine models were always the better performers. (at the expense of fuel economy)
Over here nowadays alot of the HB's are being repowered with Holden Commodore 3.8 Litre petrol V6's (Buick V6's), they go like a cut cat.
Some of the more adventures owners repower with 5 litre V8's and then the old HB really gets up and boogies!


----------

